# N.Y. Back alley



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Been working on something for months off and on,it's a little out of my wheelhouse but fun to build. It would make a good back drop for model car shows.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

another


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

One more


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Needs more rats...and garbage...


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

You are right,I'll have to come up with more trash,maybe some graffiti . Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This might be "a little out of your wheelhouse", but of the dioramas you've posted so far it's my favorite. I agree with StarCruiser that a little "dirtying up" would make it look a bit more realistic, but even without that I think it's some of your best work.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I like it as well. Away from the big cities you can still find locations like this that are even cleaner - especially in small towns. And even tagged as NY and with the car body as a time frame reference it still works. :cheers2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks great!
Definitely needs more graffiti.
And a corpse.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice work. I like your step out of the wheel house.


----------

